# 84 Delta blowthrough in rear deck



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

I got a 84 delta 88 and I'm doing a blow-through type design through the rear deck. I was trying to see which would be louder and work better for daily use for long periods. 4 12's fi bl's 4th order ported through rear deck on 4k rms or 2 15's ported on 6k rms


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

i had a 84 buick lesabre 2door i just had 2 15's in trunk sealed and it hit super hard.i think those cars was made for seal boxes like the cutlas,regals.etc.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lamont_@Jan 9 2010, 07:49 AM~16234711
> *i had a 84 buick lesabre 2door i just had 2 15's in trunk sealed and it hit super hard.i think those cars was made for seal boxes like the cutlas,regals.etc.
> *


Sorry gotta disagree.
This was in my cutlass a number of years ago.No way i could ever go w/ a sealed box after having a bandpass. .02

Cant picture the rear shelf of a delt off hand but i've done 2 10's in vent thru bandpass in g-body's before.Shit sounded good and still had tons of room

You do realize that's alot of air space your gonna need for them subs.


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 9 2010, 07:33 AM~16234873
> *Sorry gotta disagree.
> This was in my cutlass a number of years ago.No way i could ever go w/ a sealed box after having a bandpass. .02
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jan 9 2010, 01:12 PM~16236546
> *:barf:
> *


Yes it was.But it hammered


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 9 2010, 12:23 PM~16236609
> *Yes it was.But it hammered
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

So which one would be best, sound better and be louder?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

dont have enough space for either of those setups...


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

I decided to go with the 2 15 btl's on 6k rms. It should be enough for me and I know I have enough room for both but what I asking is which would be better and sound better.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jan 10 2010, 12:39 PM~16243992
> *I decided to go with the 2 15 btl's on 6k rms. It should be enough for me and I know I have enough room for both but what I asking is which would be better and sound better.
> *


lmfao okay n00b

good luck with the phail


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 10 2010, 06:08 PM~16245981
> *lmfao okay n00b
> 
> good luck with the phail
> *


The rare and elusive "Noob Phail". Always a treat.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 10 2010, 06:04 PM~16246302
> *The rare and elusive "Noob Phail". Always a treat.
> *


had to dust that one off


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

4 and 6 k rms is some serious serious power requirments your talking about here - especialy if you plan to bass out for "long periods of time"

might i recomend this site to you:
http://www.caraudio.com/forum/index.php

go there and read up. it takes a crazy lot of equipment to run even 3k rms on a daily setup. multiple alternators / battery banks / and miles of 0/1 guage wiring.

about your post asking what would sound better.....
sound is a verry user specific thing.
I like clarity in my bass. 
if its loud but every hz note sounds the same - that sucks in my book and is more or less a fart box.

idealy I build systems to have overall clairty of the music being played.
I am most satisfied when the sound level is intense - but the system is acurately playing the notes as they are recorded on the cd/iPod

my daily sql setup is a REsx18 ported at 36hz on 1600w rms
with 2 pairs of kicker 6by9s and some pioneer 4by6es in the dash
off a 4 channel amp for the highs. 
my system is pulling 2010 real rms watts playing at full tilt - and I was experiencing MAJOR electrical system strain until I had to learn what to do to fix it. was a major undertaking re wiring the entire car with runs of 0/1 - adding a kenetic battery in the rear storage - and optima yellow top up front. - doing the big 3 - high out put alternator ext....
its quite a pain in the ass realley.


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

I know what it takes to run it. I have already down the big 3 upgrade 0/1. I got 300 amp alt and I'm running it with 4 group 31 batteries. And yeah I may have to do the blow-through through the back seat.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jan 12 2010, 12:20 AM~16262892
> *I know what it takes to run it. I have already down the big 3 upgrade 0/1. I got 300 amp alt and I'm running it with 4 group 31 batteries. And yeah I may have to do the blow-through through the back seat.
> *



pits trying to tell u there is not enough air in that trunk..u could go w one in a good box vented of coures and could save on electrical..if done right u can get in the upper 140's with music..just tryin to give u game..u dont always need 2 to get loud and clean... :biggrin:


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

What should I go with then since my choices are obviously out of the picture. will not be doing a single sub unless it's an 18 and im really tryna do the 12's or 15's.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Then try two 12z :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

if you wanted to you can fit 2-15s in a decent size ported box(7-8cf) and have the box ported threw the rear deck(its what id do).ive done 4-12s in the trunk of a box caprice trunk with the ports in the trunk ported back like the subs where and they got real loud but the bass was being blocked alot from the massive boxes.....i just started a ported box for 2-10"REs that will be located under the rear deck with subs and ports firing up threw the rear deck.i just cut the rear deck metal out today so ill try to post some pics when i get back on the project.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Jan 14 2010, 05:55 PM~16291438
> *Broke up wit my Foreign Car and fell in love with a Cadillac
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 14 2010, 06:11 PM~16293282
> *if you wanted to you can fit 2-15s in a decent size ported box(7-8cf) and have the box ported threw the rear deck(its what id do).ive done 4-12s in the trunk of a box caprice trunk with the ports in the trunk ported back like the subs where and they got real loud but the bass was being blocked alot from the massive boxes.....i just started a ported box for 2-10"REs that will be located under the rear deck with subs and ports firing up threw the rear deck.i just cut the rear deck metal out today so ill try to post some pics when i get back on the project.
> *



Lets see them pics, I've been thinkin bout doin the same thing to my 74, since my pumps and batts are in the back end of the trunk and thats were I like to put my box's





> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 14 2010, 06:12 PM~16293292
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck a Benz and there optical wiring...lol


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 14 2010, 07:11 PM~16293282
> *if you wanted to you can fit 2-15s in a decent size ported box(7-8cf) and have the box ported threw the rear deck(its what id do).ive done 4-12s in the trunk of a box caprice trunk with the ports in the trunk ported back like the subs where and they got real loud but the bass was being blocked alot from the massive boxes.....i just started a ported box for 2-10"REs that will be located under the rear deck with subs and ports firing up threw the rear deck.i just cut the rear deck metal out today so ill try to post some pics when i get back on the project.
> *


when it stops raining ill post pics of my rear deck.i put my 6.5 separtes on each side and a old 6x9 grill in the middle which is the vent...


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 21 2010, 11:38 AM~16363055
> *when it stops raining ill post pics of my rear deck.i put my 6.5 separtes on each side and a old 6x9 grill in the middle which is the vent...
> *


you gone post them pics?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

yeah i wanna see pics sounds pretty cool using a grill as a vent haha


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

ill post them tonite been runnin .sorry fellas


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 25 2010, 06:56 PM~16408557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What you running for subs and if you dont mind what does your entire sysytem consist of because a delta aint that far from da box chevy. I'm trying to get loud but sound good also (bass and words).


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

is that a 2 door delt or a 4 door?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i got one 12 and like 1300 watts total 1k goes to subs its pretty loud and clean...its still in the final stages of testing but its nice and loud,,


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 26 2010, 07:10 PM~16420631
> *is that a 2 door delt or a 4 door?
> *


 2 door caprice


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 26 2010, 10:53 PM~16423997
> *2 door caprice
> *


I got the delta and it's 4 door. Could I still be able to fit 6.5's in the rear deck?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Are we gonna see a pic of this box or have to wait another 10 pages??????


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jan 27 2010, 03:10 PM~16430226
> *I got the delta and it's 4 door. Could I still be able to fit 6.5's in the rear deck?
> *


6.5 will fit just the way u see mine are as far out as possible but if u got cylinders u can put them in the middle..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 27 2010, 03:39 PM~16430478
> *Are we gonna see a pic of this box or have to wait another 10 pages??????
> *


 my box is just a test box just a 1.75 tucked i n the rear quarter.still trying out vent lengths..


----------

